# JVC GZ MG344 Camcorder Problem



## scar111 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok this is gonna be a long one and ill try and explain it the best i can.

well i recently just bought a new camcorder, the JVC GZ-MG344 to be exact, now i can get it working with youtube and i have recorded a video and put it up private and it worked fine. However apart from youtube i also do ustream.tv, so what i did was i connected the camcorder to the pc by usb 2.0. My pc then recognized the camcorder, however when i went to use ustream, the camcorder was not recognized. I have installed all the software that came with the camcorder and still it wont recognize it.

So can you please offer me a solution if possible that would be great.

If you have any question's for me please let me know

Thanks!!


----------

